# Becoming an ICD10 Trainer



## maryg

I was wondering how one would go about becoming a trainer/teacher of ICD-10? Where I work the physicians, nurses, techs are required to code and to my knowledge they still will have to when this all changes so I would like to find out where to get information or who can I contact. I tried googling and really couldn't find anything.

Thanks!

Mary G


----------



## pamtienter

*Training*

I would think that the AAPC is going to come up with something but AHIMA has a program:
http://www.ahima.org/icd10/icd-10-training.html


----------



## maryg

Thank you for the info, I'll check it out!

Mary


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

ICD-10 Training

The Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) announced the date of October 1, 2013 for ICD-10-CM implementation. We know there will need to be significant education and training for physicians, coders and other healthcare personnel. No one needs to panic. Please do not jump to individual training as its difficult to remember in 3 or 4 years what you were trained on today. The AAPC has a plan in place to provide all you'll need to effectively implement ICD-10.


AAPC's ICD-10-CM Training will have:

The right approach – expert trainers, both general and specific training, localized training, a variety of delivery methods and Web- and mobile-based platform (Blackberry, Iphone, etc.) crosswalks 
The right curriculum 
Specific training in proper code structure, IT requirements, crosswalking/mapping, revenue cycle, and implementation 
Three- to five-day trainings for large facilities and physician offices 
Audio conferences 
Workshops beginning two years prior 
Distance learning modules 
National conference tracks beginning in 2010 
Eight regional conferences in 2013 
Numerous Coding Edge articles 
The right timing - a recommended personal training schedule that will ensure you are prepared in time for the implementation date — not three years beforehand — thus eliminating the need to be trained twice 
The right cost - will be priced to be affordable to everyone 
You will note that most of the training in 2009 and 2010 is for larger organizations that need to move more quickly because they have more to do or for basic planning within physician offices. We reiterate that there are many groups offering individualized training right now and trying to create a sense of urgency. We admonish you to not waste money on training that might be expensive and you certainly will not remember in 4 years. The AAPC's schedule takes into account not only what you need but also the timing of when you will need it.

You can count on the AAPC to help you and your employers get through this change in a timely, yet manageable, manner so your daily workflow is not disrupted.

Payer Training Payer Benchmarks Provider Training Provider Benchmarks Payer ICD-10 Training Dates & Opportunities

AAPC will cover the above topics for PAYER implementation via these methods:

July 2009, ICD-10 Kickoff Audio Conference
Outlining implementation payers will need to focus on and how to achieve their goals. This kickoff is for all payer employees that need to be involved with ICD-10 implementation. ($9.95 for members). 
January 2010-June 2013, Onsite 3-Day Implementation Training Available
This onsite training will include how to prepare and implement ICD-10 into the health plan environment including ICD-10-CM and ICD-10 PCS training. The training will cover developing the business case, organizing the implementation effort, conducting an impact assessment, developing the budget, developing a business strategy, developing and implementing the education plan, system design and development, working with systems internally and with outside vendors, system testing, making changes to payment policy, deployment of the codeset, and monitoring after implementation. This training is for all payer locations and will show them how to systematically make the switch to ICD-10.  (Fixed fee per facility). 
September 2010, Distance Learning (eLearning) Course Available
This online (on demand) training will include how to prepare and implement ICD-10 into the health plan environment including ICD-10-CM and ICD-10 PCS training. The training will cover developing the business case, organizing the implementation effort, conducting an impact assessment, developing the budget, developing a business strategy, developing and implementing the education plan, system design and development, working with systems internally and with outside vendors, system testing, making changes to payment policy, deployment of the codeset, and monitoring after implementation. This training is for all payer locations and will show them how to systematically make the switch to ICD-10. (Member Price: $399.95). 
See the Provider section for national conference, regional conference, wokshop, and recertification dates and deadlines. 
Onsite and Distance Learning trainings will continue through, June 30, 2013.


Payer ICD-10 Implementation Benchmarks

Should be Completed By:   
July 2009 ICD-10 Awareness 
October 2009 Organizing the Implementation Effort 
April 2010 Impact Assessment 
July 2010 Budget 
November 2010 Development of Education Plan 
November 2010 Business Area Strategy Formulation 
December 2010 Application Systems Strategies 
December 2010 Vendor Strategies 
December 2011 System Design and Development 
Begin By: October 2012 Phase II ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS Training 
October 2012 Internal Testing 
May 2013 Deployment of Code 
Begin by: October 1, 2013 Monitoring and Support 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Personal Progress Tracker – Beginning April 6th, you will be able to keep track of your ICD-10 implementation progress on your member page. This personal benchmark tool gives AAPC members the ability to easily enter in the personal progress with red/yellow/green lights that indicate whether the member is on schedule or not. This horizontal timeline display allows members to graphically measure their progress and compare it to benchmark deadlines and schedules. 

Provider ICD-10 Training Dates & Opportunities

AAPC will cover the above topics for PROVIDER implementation via these methods:

2009:

July, Kickoff Audio Conference
A 30,000 ft view outlining implementation providers will need to focus on and in what time period and how to achieve their goals. This audio conference is for all coders working for providers. ($9.95 for members). 
October, Implementation Webinar
This webinar expands on the Kickoff Audio Conference and gives, in greater detail, what implementation specifics providers will need to focus on and in what time period and how to achieve their goals. This webinar is for all coders working for providers. ($9.95 for members). 
2010:

February, 15 15-Minute Webinars for Physicians & Admin
A series of fifteen webinars specifically geared for the physician or non-physician practitioner.  These modules will be approximately fifteen (15) minutes in length and will cover issues applicable to the practitioner, e.g. documentation issues (how to make sure your documentation will support ICD-10), budgets, etc. These brief webinars are for doctors and practice administrators who are not deep in codes but who need to be prepared and have any responsibility for implementation. ($149.95 for all 15). 
Beginning in April, Onsite 3-Day Implementation Training Available
Particularly geared toward larger practices, this onsite training will cover implementation training and guidance, featuring intensive training on ICD-10-CM, structure and guidelines, crosswalking and mapping, along with hands-on exercises using the ICD-10-CM code set. The curriculum will also include an introduction into ICD-10-PCS beneficial for the facility coder.  This will enable any provider location to systematically and cleanly make the switch to ICD-10. Onsite training is for large providers.  (Fixed price per location). 
June, National Conference: Five (5) Education Sessions
(Regular conference price for members). 
2011:

Onsite Provider Training Continues 
One Half-Day Workshop Throughout the Country
This workshop will be held in 65 locations across the country and help you progress through implementation benchmarks and become knowledgeable about the new CM codes and structure. The half-day workshops will cover guidelines, structure of ICD-10-CM, crosswalks and mapping, as well as hands-on exercises and an introduction to ICD-10-PCS. This workshop is for all coders. (Regular workshop price for members). 
March, Specialty-specific Distance Learning (eLearning), Webinars, and Audio Conference Courses Available
These courses cover new specialty-specific OB/GYN, Cardiology, Orthopaedics, Family Practice, Internal Medicine, and General Surgery ICD-10 codes. These courses will cover the common procedure codes each specialty will be using as well as how the current method of coding might be impacted such as superbill versus the electronic medical record along with crosswalking and mapping from ICD-9-CM to ICD-10-CM. These courses will contain three modules:. 
ICD-10-CM guidelines (based on the specialty) 
Commonly used codes (based on the specialty) 
Crosswalking and mapping. 
There will be a quiz at the end of each module and a final exam at the end of the course. The webinars and audio conference series will occur in one-hour segments. ($349.95 for members).

National Conference: 10 Education Sessions
(Regular conference price for members). 
2012:

Two Half-day Workshops Throughout the Country
An update on the 2011 workshop, these workshops will be held in 65 locations across the country and help you progress through implementation benchmarks and become knowledgeable about the new CM codes and structure. The half-day workshops will cover guidelines, structure of ICD-10-CM, crosswalks and mapping, as well as hands-on exercises and an introduction to ICD-10-PCS. This workshop is for all coders. (Regular workshop price for members). 
Specialty-specific Distance Learning (eLearning), Webinars, and Audio Conference Courses Continued… 
National Conference: 20 Education Sessions
(Regular conference price for members) 
October 1, Recertification Examination Available
Recertification exams will be taken online within the AAPC Member Area. The exam will be composed of 75 questions, timed and open book. All certified coders are required to pass the exam by September 30, 2014 to maintain certification. The exam may be taken twice for $60. 
2013:

Eight Regional Conferences (January - May)
Conferences will be held in locations across the country.  General, Payer and Specialty ICD-10 Tracks will be available to further your implementation. (Regular conference prices for members). 
National Conference: 20 Education Sessions
General, Payer and Specialty ICD-10 Tracks will be available to further your implementation. (Regular conference prices for members). 
Specialty-specific Distance Learning (eLearning), Webinars, and Audio Conference Course Continued… 
2014:

September 30, Recertification Exam Ends
Recertification exams will be taken online within the AAPC Member Area. The exam will be composed of 75 questions, timed and open book. All certified coders are required to pass the exam by September 30, 2014 to maintain certification.  The exam may be taken twice for $60. 
Webinars, Onsite, and Distance Learning trainings continue through 2013. 


Provider ICD-10 Implementation Benchmarks

Should be Completed By:   
September 2009 Organizing the Implementation Effort 
October 2009
 Develop a Communication Plan 
May 2010 Conducting an Impact Analysis 
August 2010 Organize Cross Functional Efforts (for medium to large practices) 
August 2010 Estimate Budget 
Begin by: August 2010
 Internal System Design and Development (for medium to large practices) 
September 2010 Development of Education and Training Plan 
December 2010 Contact System Vendors 
September 2011 Implementation Planning 
August 2012 Business Process Analysis 
September 2012 Phase I Education and Training 
Begin by: October 2012 Education and Training, Phase II 
July 2013 Policy Change Development 
September 2013 Outcomes Measurement 
May 2013 Deployment of Code by Vendors to Customers 
Begin by: October 1, 2013 Implementation Compliance 

Personal Progress Tracker – Beginning April 6th, you will be able to keep track of your ICD-10 implementation progress on your member page. This personal benchmark tool gives AAPC members the ability to easily enter in the personal progress with red/yellow/green lights that indicate whether the member is on schedule or not. This horizontal timeline display allows members to graphically measure their progress and compare it to benchmark deadlines and schedules.


----------



## maryg

Thank you for the info Rhonda, I had already told my superiors all this information; it goes in one ear and out the other, sigh.


Thank you again,
Mary


----------



## CindyNorling

*CMS National Provider Conference call on ICD-10-CM/PCS Implementation*

Just a note that on May 19, 2009 CMS will be having a conference call on the implementation of ICD-10-CM/PCS.  This is a free audio conference that will provide some great starting information.

Here is a copy and paste that I submitted on our local Chapter forum:

Register for the free CMS audio conference on ICD-10-CM/PCS implementation on May 19th (one phone line per facility):

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ICD10/07a_2009_CMS_Sponsored_Calls.asp


The ICD-10-CM/PCS Implementation and General Equivalence Mappings (Crosswalks) National Provider Conference Call will provide the following information:

•	An overview of the ICD-10 final rule, which requires the implementation of ICD-10-CM/PCS on October 1, 2013. 
•	The differences between ICD-9-CM and ICD-10-CM/PCS codes. 
•	The use of the General Equivalence Mappings that have been created to assist in converting policies, edits, and trend data from ICD-9-CM to ICD-10-CM/PCS. 
•	The resources that are available to assist in planning for the transition from the ICD-9-CM to ICD-10-CM/PCS.

For additional information from the Center for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS) on ICD-10-CM/PCS visit their website:
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ICD10/01_Overview.asp#TopOfPage

Another valuable source for ICD-10-CM information is the National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS): 

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/about/major/dvs/icd10des.htm

Also check out the AAPC _ICD-10 Training_. "AAPC has the right: approach, curriculum, timing, and cost."

“If you're trying to achieve, there will be road blocks. I've had them; everybody has had them. But obstacles don't have to stop you. If you run into a wall, don't turn around and give up. Figure out how to climb it, go through it, or work around it.” 
—Michael Jordan (b. 1963), retired professional basketball player, businessman 

Cindy Norling, CCS-P, CPC-H


----------



## shaundra38

*icd10 trainer info*

Hello  I am interested in becoming a trainer for icd10. I am currently enrolled in the Gatlin Education ICD10 training and implementation program and look to complete the course at the end of April 2010.

Are there any possibilities for me to become a trainer with AAPC, I am a member and am a CPC

contact info smclamb@elmore.rr.com


----------



## celsag

Why is it that the AAPC does not have a program to allow coders to become ICD-10 trainers? Is it becasue perhaps the AAPC wants to be the only ones to train coders on ICD-10? AHIMA has a program to become an ICD-10 trainer, but AAPC does not?  Monopoly?


----------



## ljulien

*ICD-10 Trainer*

Some of the local cooleges are offering a 6month training program through a federal grant. Check with your local college who offer a HIM/HIT program.


----------



## tpontillo

That federal grant isnt about ICD-10.  Its for EHR


----------



## swestmoreland

*ICD10 - Train the Trainer Courses*

Looking for courses to become a trainer for ICD 10.  I see Ahima has put together a program. Will AAPC be providing the opportunity to do this?


----------



## kevbshields

It's really awfully late in the game to build an ICD-10 trainer program, in my opinion.  There are alternatives to AHIMA for the I-10 trainer.  My employer sought such training through the American Insitute of Healthcare Compliance (AIHC).  I've attached the website below.  Although a colleague went through the AHIMA training, I personally believed it to be too long and convoluted for my needs and those of my organization.  Therefore, AIHC was a better fit for me.  Honestly, if folks have been coding for awhile, the transition should not be impossible.  Granted, you may not have the "new codes" memorized like the ICD-9, but that is not the point of the training anyhow.  

With AIHC, you have a more modularized format:  ICD-10-CM is one part and ICD-10-PCS is the other.  I do not know if other organizations do this same thing, but I personally did not have the time between work and formal academic studies to carve out time for a conference, assessments during the conference and then months of training.  My AIHC training took long enough and did the same job.

Understand, I am not hocking anyone's product here.  I'm just pointing you toward available options.

http://www.aihc-assn.org/Portals/3/ICD10_Info_Packet_2013.5.pdf

Unfortunately, there are a vast number of organizations providing I-10 training that does little to help produce people who could train on the subject.  The industry calls for trainers in this area and the need exists.


----------



## nobrien

I went through AHIMA to become a ICD-10 Trainer. The hospital I work for sent me and it was a great program. Wish I could have done a program through AAPC since i'm a member. But on AHIMA's website I am now listed as a ICD-10 CM/PCS Trainer.


----------



## anmariebrigham

I also went to the AHIMA ICD-10 CM/PCS Trainer-on-Trainer last spring and it was a great program. Now I'm teaching our hospital's coding staff of 18 (inpt and outpt coders) with the materials provided. It has made all the difference!!!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

anmariebrigham said:


> I also went to the AHIMA ICD-10 CM/PCS Trainer-on-Trainer last spring and it was a great program. Now I'm teaching our hospital's coding staff of 18 (inpt and outpt coders) with the materials provided. It has made all the difference!!!



Can you tell me what the requirements are for keeping your status as trainer? CEU'S recertification etc please?


----------



## anmariebrigham

I had to take an exam about 8 weeks after the 3 day conference ($199) in order to get my certificate and in oreder to keep it, I need to renew each year by taking another exam. It states in my paperwork that you can continue to renew through June 2014, but it may be 2015 since ICD-10CM implementaion date was delayed since then. No additional CEU's are required. Hope this helps!!
Thanks!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

anmariebrigham said:


> I had to take an exam about 8 weeks after the 3 day conference ($199) in order to get my certificate and in oreder to keep it, I need to renew each year by taking another exam. It states in my paperwork that you can continue to renew through June 2014, but it may be 2015 since ICD-10CM implementaion date was delayed since then. No additional CEU's are required. Hope this helps!!
> Thanks!



Yes that does help. Thank you for the information. I would love to take the course.


----------



## Kartheektc

maryg said:


> I was wondering how one would go about becoming a trainer/teacher of ICD-10? Where I work the physicians, nurses, techs are required to code and to my knowledge they still will have to when this all changes so I would like to find out where to get information or who can I contact. I tried googling and really couldn't find anything.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mary G




go and buy books from aapc


----------

